#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Pipeline engineering books

## TARCIZIO CASTRO

dear friends,

Im searching for the following pipeline engineering books :
1-Handbook of pipeline engineering computations
by Alex Marks

2- A quick guide to pipeline engineering
by Duraid Alkazraji;  NetLibrary, Inc.

3- Offshore pipeline design elements
by John B Herbich

4- Structural mechanics of buried pipes
by Reynold King Watkins;  L R Anderson

5- Pipeline design for water engineers
by David Stephenson

6- Fundamentals of pipeline engineering
by Jacques Louis Vincent-Genod

7- Pipelines : gas and liquid petroleum. Part 1, Design and construction.
by Standards Australia Limited.

8- Pipelines : gas and liquid petroleum. Part 2, Welding.
by Standards Australia Limited.


9- Slurry pipeline manual : design and construction
by W H W Husband;  Saskatchewan Research Council.;  Transportation Development Centre (Canada); 



10- Preliminary criteria for pipeline design, construction and operation
by H E Palmer;  Gas Arctic/Northwest Study Project Group.

11- Pipeline construction
by Max Hosmanek;  Cinda L Cyrus;  University of Texas at Austin. Petroleum Extension Service.;  Pipe Line Contractors Association.

12- Manual of practical pipeline construction
by B Schurr

If somebody have some of them,please,upload them.
They are very important to me and Ill really appreciate it !See More: Pipeline engineering books

----------


## anca2

Hello friends
I am Anca and I am at the finish of the studies in master's degrre. I need some help beacause my thesis is about gasoline in line blending and I dont found enough materials for the theoretical and I dont know which programm for the simulation I can use. Please If anyone help me I will be thankfull.

----------


## edson.ortega

I've got # 4
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## TARCIZIO CASTRO

thank you very much

----------


## motaleby

Dear TARCIZIO CASTRO
Download the second one (A quick guide to pipeline engineering):
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pradipvariya

Thank u very much

----------


## motaleby

and the the 4th (Structural mechanics of buried pipes):
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vcemurthi

hi guys, thanks lot....keep it up...

----------


## TARCIZIO CASTRO

dear Motaleby


thank you very very much!

----------


## edson.ortega

I am still searching for other books.......

----------


## me_atta

Hi, this another onel:

Offshore pipelines
Gulf Professional Publishing | 2005 | ISBN: 075067847X | 303 pages | PDF | 5.44MB

More than a third of the worldwide growth in drilling is expected to come from offshore, making the development of offshore pipelines an extremely hot topic in the energy industry. Offshore Pipelines is the most up-to-date reference for engineers and developers challenged with bringing oil and gas onshore.

Written primarily for engineers and management personnel working on offshore and deepwater oil and gas pipelines, this book brings together the authors years of experience on a variety of pipeline projects. It offers cost-effective approaches for developing pipeline systems. By presenting principles, criteria, and data necessary to perform engineering analyses, the authors set forth guidelines that can be employed to optimize pipeline development projects.

Covers the full scope of pipeline development from pipeline designing, installing, and testing to operation.
Guidelines to achieve cost-effective management of offshore and deepwater pipeline development and operations.
Tips on how to design low-cost pipelines allowing long-term operability and safety.

LINK:
*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## minco

thanks friends

----------


## machinist_88

Hello friends, I need all information about offshore pipeline construction(installation). I have a presentation on Monday. Please help. Thank you.

See More: Pipeline engineering books

----------


## danthesh

Thank you very much

----------


## mrk

thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

> Hi, this another onel:
> 
> Offshore pipelines
> Gulf Professional Publishing | 2005 | ISBN: 075067847X | 303 pages | PDF | 5.44MB
> 
> More than a third of the worldwide growth in drilling is expected to come from offshore, making the development of offshore pipelines an extremely hot topic in the energy industry. Offshore Pipelines is the most up-to-date reference for engineers and developers challenged with bringing oil and gas onshore.
> 
> Written primarily for engineers and management personnel working on offshore and deepwater oil and gas pipelines, this book brings together the authors years of experience on a variety of pipeline projects. It offers cost-effective approaches for developing pipeline systems. By presenting principles, criteria, and data necessary to perform engineering analyses, the authors set forth guidelines that can be employed to optimize pipeline development projects.
> 
> ...



thanks a lot

----------


## vietsov

this link was died already, pls up again

----------


## FATHI

Please upload

Thanks

----------

